# TigerinFL aka A Work In Progress 2018



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

so I figured I should post up a few pics of this work in progress that never seems to end. my wife calls the yard my mistress now since I spend a lot of time working on it. we live less than a mile from the Gulf of Mexico. soil is pretty much sand, sand and more sand. you can water all you want and then cut grass a few hours later.

we moved into this house in late 2015. the builder did us no favors as far as landscaping goes. the lot our house sits on was a dumping ground for 10 years for the neighborhood. I can't tell you how many broken bottles, cans and trash we picked up. the soil was covered in cactus so we ended up digging most of them out. those thing suck! we also installed a well because water is expensive here and if you want a lawn, you have to water it.

most of the El Toro Zoysia sod you see was installed by me and the wife. we also planted 38 of the bushes you see along the sides of the new PVC fence. those are called bottle brush and they are pretty cool when they are blooming. it takes over 100 bails of pine straw to fill up those beds and yes we did that ourselves as well. in the front beds we added rubber mulch and I have to say I love it! it won't rot and it won't wash away even after a 5" rain. we also added in the palm tree in the front yard. when they charge by the foot, you know it's expensive!

I put out 5 yards of sand around Memorial Day. my goal is to purchase a reel mower pretty soon. Still trying to make up my mind which way to go on that. I would love to lower my height of cut down to .75 or lower. I have fired the lawn fertilizer company and just started doing it on my own as well. my wife thinks I am crazy but she'd rather have me doing this than out playing golf all the time.

hoping to add more pics along the way as the sand disappears and we move to a reel mower and the lawn levels out.

back yard






Bottle Brush


It has little seeds that birds and squirrels love. blooms several times a year.


side yard 


Just sodded this small strip next to my neighbor 


New Silverster Palm Tree


Tiki Plant with Rubber Mulch


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Nice looking lawn! Love the palm tree, and the lights that you have at the base. Nice work, and I'm sure your wife would rather you put your money into the lawn than pay the course for your other hobby. But you gotta let her know that you need to check out the conditions at the local course, and see if you can get some tips on other landscape ideas and reconnect with nature every now and then.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Love it all. Good work.


----------



## PHXCobra (Mar 20, 2018)

My wife is a fan of that Tiki plant. Don't think it would grow well in AZ but it's cool looking either way.


----------



## Crabbychas (Apr 25, 2018)

@TigerinFL Who did you get the sand from? I have been looking around but most of the places are kind of far away so the delivery fee ends up being more than the sand itself.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

Rock World
9000 Panama City Beach Pkwy, Panama City Beach, FL 32407
(850) 234-1174

just and FYI ... the old guy tried talking me into a LOT more sand than needed. I went with the 1 yard per 1K rule.


----------



## Crabbychas (Apr 25, 2018)

Ok thats who I got my sand from that I used to fill in some bad spots right before I seeded.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

Santa came a little early this year. Couldn't pass up the deal on this one.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats @TigerinFL!


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

one week in and the sand is filling in nicely. :thumbup:


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

well it finally made it here. she is a freakin beast!


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

well it finally made it here. she is a freakin beast!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Nice! Be sure to grease up the fittings, get some ethanol free gas, and practice maneuvering in the back where nobody can see you and you won't hit anything before you engage the reel


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

fittings were greased and I always run ethanol free gas in my small engines. easy to find when live near the water.

it was a workout but by the end of the cut I was getting a little more used to it. It didn't cut as level as I wanted so this morning I adjusted it slightly. one side was ever so slightly out of whack. will be able to tell more on the next cut. it's part of the learning process.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@TigerinFL

Do you have an accuguage or the rrproducts version to help with telling if something is out of alignment?


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

yes sir I am using an accugage


----------

